# Anyone catch the Outdoors show on 610 AM this morning?



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Man, anyone here the show this morning? Mickey and Mike Williams were sort of getting into it. Mickey knocked down Mike a few notches...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Did they switch stations?

It might of been on 610 am


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

My bad, thanks for the correction. I listen to 740 so much I forget sometime.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

MW is kind of out there in his own world, but at least he has an opinion and he stands for it. I've heard ME try to talk him off a ledge before and it's entertaining but I can see where the frustration would come into play.


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

No, what was the argument/discussion about?


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

Live bait vs lures in summer time conditions. It was an interesting exchange.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah I caught it yesterday around 5:15am on the way to chocolate. I'm not too sure who he was talking to, but they were talking about people getting in your way fishing/intercepting your drift etc.. They were talking about how nowadays they just ***** at each other and yell. Mickey said back in the day that kind of stuff was taken care of at the dock.. lol.

I like when James calls in. They usually have an interesting conversation


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hour 1 http://houston.cbslocal.com/audio/the-outdoors-show/


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I couldn't stand to listen to it after Capt. Wayne left the show. I do remember Capt. Wayne actually hanging up on Mike Williams in the past. The current guy seems to make Muhammad Ali appear humble.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

As soon as Mike Williams calls in within a few seconds he's out in the weeds rambling on & on :spineyes:

Mickey has more patience with him than most guys would.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I listen to the show occasionally, but it seems to be way more fluff and useless info than it used to be... not like it was when Bob Stephenson was on.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Holy ship I just listened to it while running errands, solid gold!!!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

MW sounds like the annoying drunk at the bar. lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

boom! said:


> MW sounds like the annoying drunk at the bar. lol


That is pretty much what he is.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Mike was saying how he doesn't know anyone that knows more about fishing then he does and that he was the reason Mickey became a mirror lure tester. That's all it took...HA!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I like when he said something like...On behalf of all the guides I'd like to thank you for hooking us up with Mirrolure and All Star rods. LOL.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Is Mike Williams the guy on there always talking about fishing Louisiana? I quite honestly don't know who he is exactly...


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That is pretty much what he is.


Hired him once back in the 90s. Total POS DB!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The first time I ever met Mike Williams was down on the GYB ramp. All my guys were running late, so I was launching my Wellcraft solo. Mike already had his boat in the water.  He jumped in mine and I backed both of them down the ramp and off the trailer and he drove my boat over to the ramp himself. I didn't have any idea of who he was at that point, only some old nice guy that really helped me out. He's helped me out a couple of times since then with where to fish to catch some. Not "EXACTLY" where to fish, but the pattern to fish to catch them. He's a good guy in my book.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know Mike personally but he is very annoying when he calls in and starts his rambling, he sure as hell is not a humble man. He will start off with I know that you know that I know I am about to waste 20 minutes of your time. This mornings show was entertaining for the drive home.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Mont said:


> He's a good guy in my book.


X2

I would book a trip with Mike over most other guides any day.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

tx8er said:


> Hired him once back in the 90s. Total POS DB!


My experiece as well... I have been on his boat twice and it wasn't a pleasant experience either time. The worst one was an auction trip I bought at the Bob Stevenson Jr cancer benefit in early 2000's. Worst offshore trip I have ever had because he was ****** that it was a trip he didn't make the "full dollar" on. He rescheduled on us twice at the last minute after we got to the hotel we booked in Galveston. I asked him to refund half of what I had paid for the trip and call it a day...he refused. Classless dude.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I won't say good or bad about Mike. I don't know the guy nor have I ever fished with him. I actually enjoy
listening to some of Mike's topics. The point of this thread is that this mornings Outdoor Show was amusing.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

I like listening to Mike Williams and I like his somewhat quirky way he shares his fishing knowledge and experience.

Mickey Eastman is alright but sometimes seems condescending and sartastic. When Mike stated he did not know a better fisherman than himself and his introduction of Mickey to Mirrolure/All Star, Mickey was clearly miffed and showed animosity towards Mike.

I do not believe being condescending to a guest is right of a host.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

had2reg said:


> I like listening to Mike Williams and I like his somewhat quirky way he shares his fishing knowledge and experience.
> 
> Mickey Eastman is alright but sometimes seems condescending and sartastic. When Mike stated he did not know a better fisherman than himself and his introduction of Mickey to Mirrolure/All Star, Mickey was clearly miffed and showed animosity towards Mike.
> 
> I do not believe being condescending to a guest is right of a host.


Well, you had a completely different take on that conversation than I did!....


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

BretE said:


> Well, you had a completely different take on that conversation than I did!....


X2


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*another Mike Williams rant...*



Bocephus said:


> X2


X3!!

Best line was near the end... "Mike W... I would be willing to come on your radio station and debate anyone. Mickey E... Oh I bet you would. Gotta get an invitation first!"

:work: Boom!


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

Best line was near the end... "Mike W... I would be willing to come on your radio station and debate anyone. Mickey E... Oh I bet you would. Gotta get an invitation first!"

:work: Boom![/QUOTE]
^^^^^^^


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's funny how two people can see or witness the exact same thing and have different takes on what actually went down. Mike used to call me on the phone about "bird doggers" following him from stop to stop while he guided. I suggested a speedo.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Mont said:


> It's funny how two people can see or witness the exact same thing and have different takes on what actually went down. Mike used to call me on the phone about "bird doggers" following him from stop to stop while he guided. I suggested a speedo.


LOL!!!

I can see how the conversation could have been taken different ways, but it did almost seem like Mike decided to do a little "trolling" this morning.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> I can see how the conversation could have been taken different ways, but it did almost seem like Mike decided to do a little "trolling" this morning.


Haha, you caught my drift. He might have gut hooked 'em too, from the sound of things. Iron Mike has been around the block a few times. I could kick myself for not having the show on this morning.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Like roundman posted, go to http://houston.cbslocal.com/audio/the-outdoors-show/ and scroll down to Outdoor Show:Hour One, then fast forward to 6 minutes. It goes on for about 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

How fitting that it happened on a fishing show, lol. :walkingsm



1st man - I have a big one
2nd man - Mine is bigger than yours


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mont said:


> Haha, you caught my drift. He might have gut hooked 'em too, from the sound of things. Iron Mike has been around the block a few times. I could kick myself for not having the show on this morning.


Capt. Mickey has been around the same block a few times himself......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I can remember having the defroster running wide open on the Dodge hauling *** for the coast with those guys on from us laughing so hard at all the BS.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> It's funny how two people can see or witness the exact same thing and have different takes on what actually went down. Mike used to call me on the phone about "bird doggers" following him from stop to stop while he guided. I suggested a speedo.


have a friend of mine that was on a guide trip at south jetty few years ago when mw pulled up near him complain aloud about how he was always dogging him to spots when he ( my friend ) was already anchored up fishin, he just lol as he knows mw well, lol


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

BretE said:


> Well, you had a completely different take on that conversation than I did!....





Bocephus said:


> X2





teamfirstcast said:


> X3!!
> 
> Best line was near the end... "Mike W... I would be willing to come on your radio station and debate anyone. Mickey E... Oh I bet you would. Gotta get an invitation first!"
> 
> :work: Boom!


I respect people may have a different opinion from mine.

You say you have a different opinion of the conversation but you do not state what it is.

If there was not an issue, why are there four pages of posts on this matter?

Mike Williams definently picked up on the way Mickey was talking to him.

If Mickey's last statement was not a shot at Mike, what was it?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

had2reg said:


> I respect people may have a different opinion from mine.
> 
> You say you have a different opinion of the conversation but you do not state what it is.
> 
> ...


It's just "6 of one, and a half dozen of the other"....see, always more than one way of looking at things.

And some guys fish with artificials, and some guys fish with live bait.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Also....does anyone know if those Boy Scouts ever found anyone to take them fishing ?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

had2reg said:


> I respect people may have a different opinion from mine.
> 
> You say you have a different opinion of the conversation but you do not state what it is.
> 
> ...


Mike already knew Mickeys feelings on the subject. Guess he was bored and threw out some chum. Myself, I thought Mickey took the hi road for the most part. He coulda shredded Mike easily if heâ€™d wanted to.....

Rule #1....donâ€™t troll the host!....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> Also....does anyone know if those Boy Scouts ever found anyone to take them fishing ?


Lol....not gonna be me, I donâ€™t soak bait....

Also.....only 1% of us throw lures these days????


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

So is dynamite live bait or artficial? My friend, Sonny Knoblock from New Orleans says they always bite good on dynamite. His cousin, Noon, is the one with all those spots on her from all the 10 foot poles touching.  

I always get a kick out of me and Mike having the same initials. That alone, has made for some great reading. 

Here's one for you way back, old timers. How come MW's boat went from Texas Tarpon to just Tarpon on the side? First correct answer wins free TXG18 booty. Brent, you can't play ))


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Mont said:


> How come MW's boat went from Texas Tarpon to just Tarpon on the side? First correct answer wins free TXG18 booty. Brent, you can't play ))


Just for the halibut?


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Mont said:


> So is dynamite live bait or artficial? My friend, Sonny Knoblock from New Orleans says they always bite good on dynamite. His cousin, Noon, is the one with all those spots on her from all the 10 foot poles touching.
> 
> I always get a kick out of me and Mike having the same initials. That alone, has made for some great reading.
> 
> Here's one for you way back, old timers. How come MW's boat went from Texas Tarpon to just Tarpon on the side? First correct answer wins free TXG18 booty. Brent, you can't play ))


I'm just guessing...to cut down on "birddoggers".


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mont said:


> So is dynamite live bait or artficial? My friend, Sonny Knoblock from New Orleans says they always bite good on dynamite. His cousin, Noon, is the one with all those spots on her from all the 10 foot poles touching.
> 
> I always get a kick out of me and Mike having the same initials. That alone, has made for some great reading.
> 
> Here's one for you way back, old timers. How come MW's boat went from Texas Tarpon to just Tarpon on the side? First correct answer wins free TXG18 booty. Brent, you can't play ))


It used to say Tarpon Express back in the 80's.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Had to listen to it again and it got me wondering...how many of ya'll have "rubber women" on your boat? :bounce:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I listen to the show a lot and am a member of the Sickos Facebook group. Can't wait to go home and listen. Mike is definitely a character with a huge ego. Both actually have egos and Mike is just out there sometimes.

Once on Facebook he made a comparison to the stock market and fishing. It was during a time when we were in a market correction. I replied with the comment, "It is like regression to the mean." He removed my post entirely, LOL!

I actually call in on fun Sunday every couple of weeks. Need to stop doing it when I have stayed up all night drinking beer though, ha ha!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

No, you are talking about Mike Jeffcoat.


dk2429 said:


> Is Mike Williams the guy on there always talking about fishing Louisiana? I quite honestly don't know who he is exactly...


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Here's one for you way back, old timers. How come MW's boat went from Texas Tarpon to just Tarpon on the side? First correct answer wins free TXG18 booty. Brent, you can't play ))

Didn't he fish TX and LA waters?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I tuned in on the way home from work this morning just in time to hear Plaag call in. Pretty entertaining and informative. I actually stayed in my truck for a few minutes in the driveway to hear them finish talking.

Personally, I fish with artificial since plastic is easy and I don't have to keep it alive.


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

And when Ray Stanley called in and asked Mick a question about a 13 fishing donut, and Mick said he did know the exact answer but they both agreed that "Mike Williams should know the answer the that question". 

Next weekend should be round 2 of this.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Pfft, just listened to it. All I can say is "bounderies." Mike knows the deal, he is the one that brought up Mirrolure. Have nothing against either of these guys, but Captain Mickey owned this interview.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Mike Williams is 73 years old in this pic


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Radio gold! I donâ€™t know MW. After listening to that, I donâ€™t want to.

Iâ€™m not a fan of ME for the most part. I ran my own guide business for many years (not here) and would never speak about my clients or recreational fishermen with the disdain he often does. With that said, I believe he handled himself this morning very well.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

tropicalsun said:


> Radio gold!


This is great for AM radio! LOL!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Same thing happened on "Coast to Coast" when Art Bell retired, he called in to George Noory! LOL!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

CAPSIZED said:


> Mike Williams is 73 years old in this pic


Cool! 73 years of douchebaggery! My how the time flies!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Cool! 73 years of douchebaggery! My how the time flies!


LOL! Do you realize I am on a big group text with your wife and I saw the flowers for the wedding yesterday, ha ha!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> LOL! Do you realize I am on a big group text with your wife and I saw the flowers for the wedding yesterday, ha ha!


You related to him? If so, you're fired! LOL

I have't even seen the flowers?.. LOL


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

I quit listening. I enjoyed callers like Mr. Nobody..lol Does he still call in?


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Why does Mike keep referring to â€œBoy Scoutsâ€? Something happen with that in the past?


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm still trying to figure out why he brought up rubber women ~chuckling~


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i like how me says he never made any money off stuff then says both of them are still getting checks, as far as live bait stoppage in the 80's surely had something to do with throwing sponsored lures, im sure they have more stuff than one can imaginge from sponsors


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

sittin here thinking about it i think mw started all that to get to that point of him introducing m.e to the lure rep. and it was him ( mw ) that was the one like he said to get him started as a field rep. for them, why he kept pushing trying to get him to admit it, kinda what it sounded like to me with the no way he would throw live bait even with a bunch of boy scouts etc,,


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

MW said â€œ there is no animosity â€œ about 6 times. Apparently there is and it was clear that MW called in specifically to pick a fight.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My bad, it was Tarpon Express. Texas Tarpon was a board founded here. 

Mike had just Tarpon put back on the boat because it was cheaper than Tarpon Express from the sign guy. One word vs two/ aka half the price.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Mont said:


> My bad, it was Tarpon Express. Texas Tarpon was a board founded here.


I saved quite of few gems from the old board but didn't have that one.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Category5 said:


> Holy ship I just listened to it while running errands, solid gold!!!


I agree...that was great to get my Monday morning going!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

MW was at his "best" when he was a frequent poster on the old Tarpon board. His investment "advise" clearly illustrated that old adage "don't give up your day job" LOL. 


On the other hand, I always admired his "nasty ninety" of 90 consecutive days of Tarpon guided trips every year. That's a tough gig!

As someone who was fishing and catching Tarpon in "Tarpon Alley" before MW ever "discovered it", I found his manner to be very egotistical and self serving...but gotta give him credit for the nasty 90.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Meadowlark said:


> MW was at his "best" when he was a frequent poster on the old Tarpon board. His investment "advise" clearly illustrated that old adage "don't give up your day job" LOL.
> 
> On the other hand, I always admired his "nasty ninety" of 90 consecutive days of Tarpon guided trips every year. That's a tough gig!
> 
> As someone who was fishing and catching Tarpon in "Tarpon Alley" before MW ever "discovered it", I found his manner to be very egotistical and self serving...but gotta give him credit for the nasty 90.


he said as of yet he hasnt never met anyone that knew more about fishing than he did,lol


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Mike's point - good or bad - could have been made in twenty seconds. I agree with Micky on this one, what's the big deal? Yeah, live bait works better. We get it.

I also don't understand why he is so proud of being a "mirrolure" tester. If you see his Facebook posts, he doesn't make a post without mentioning it.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Lets don't discount the fact that the man DOES know more about fishing Texas than most of us ever will know, he's just a quirky guy and humility is not in his vocabulary.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link. But 2 minutes into the "discussion", I had to exit!


Sounded like a testosterone contest!


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Just listened to this on the podcast LOL pretty good stuff. Capt Mikey put him in check a few times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Those two are a couple of Alpha Dogs for sure. Have to admit, MW likes to place himself high on the pedestal when he calls in. Humility is not his strong suit. It sure was funny listening to the two of them go at it!


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

That was tough to listen to.

I did enjoy the tid bit of advice that Captain Mike gave everyone. "When its really hot outside and wind is blowing, you should find a shoreline that doesn't have any wind on it." Change his name to Captain Obvious.....LOL

I've already texted my fishing buddies and told them about this great advice. They are all going to tune in next week in hopes of gaining even more knowledge about bay fishing.....sarcasm alert....LOL


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

I bet he doesnâ€™t call In next week lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Funny thing is a wind blown shoreline will often produce best, but you might want to bring live bait to the party.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I never cared for The Tarpon Express after he almost hit me because he failed to take heed on where he was going and I was waiting for my vehicle to back down the ramp at GYB and was holding against a piling across the canal. Interesting part was I read his 'fishing report' the next day-unless he was referring to a different day, his catch he threw on the dock with his clients did not match his report. Hmmmmm.......


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounded like Captain Micky respected Captain Mike's opinion, he just didn't share it. Not sure why Captain Mike kept pushing the agenda. One likes to fish with live bait, the other doesn't. As long as both stay within the law, no one can claim moral high ground over the other. 

Captain Mike probably is a very talented guide, but he needs to move on. If I want to fish live bait, I'd go see him. If I wanted to fish arties, I'd go see Captain Micky.


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

Laughed all the way to the ramp, then listened to the podcast on the way home and laughed all the way home. Freaking hilarious.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

texcajun said:


> Captain Mike probably is a very talented guide, but he needs to move on.


Don't think he can.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

We went Tarpon fishing with Mike maybe 25 years ago. He was filming the action for some instructional video he was making. I was wearing a hat that said "Iowa, big cock country" with a pheasant on it. He asked me to take it off. I said "No!". He was ****** off the rest of the trip. He did put us on a huge school of tarpon about a mile off of Bolivar, in chocolate colored water, an amazing sight. Tarpon all around the boat, millions of shad jumping out of the water, made it sound like rain. The tarpon were rolling and burping 3 feet from the boat. We only got one to bite. He was so excited about it (We were also), that he called Joe doggett from the boat to tell him about it. We chartered a half day trip. The weather was horrible, thunder and lightening all around. We went back to GYB so he could drop us off and pick up his afternoon charter. They were having second thoughts. One of them asked Mike if tarpon were good to eat! They ended up cancelling. Mike took us back to the school, for free. Dude knows his stuff. Even though we only hooked 1 tarpon,(We caught several bull reds), It was a trip to remember. I can still see them rolling all around us to this day. I'm talking acres and acres of fish.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Mike Williams knows how to catch trout that's for sure and certain. But like all of us he has his moments, some which last longer than most.


He helped me out back in the late 70's so I ignore the ramblings but pay attention to the wisdom.


TH


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't forget to set your alarm for 4:00 am the next 4 days. It'll be brought up again one way or another.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

I like Mike and fished with quite a bit back in the late 80s. Always at the jetties. We always did well. We always used live bait - shrimp or piggies. We always had a good time. Learned a ton about fishing the jetties. Yeah, I got a little tired of the rambling, but there was a lot learned from him. We did used to make fun of his fish cleaning skills (to his face)...called him "Fish Stick" because he always seemed to leave so much meat on the bones and the fillets were relatively thin


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

ReedA1691 said:


> I like Mike and fished with quite a bit back in the late 80s. Always at the jetties. We always did well. We always used live bait - shrimp or piggies. We always had a good time. Learned a ton about fishing the jetties. Yeah, I got a little tired of the rambling, but there was a lot learned from him. We did used to make fun of his fish cleaning skills (to his face)...called him "Fish Stick" because he always seemed to leave so much meat on the bones and the fillets were relatively thin


I fished the jetties a lot in the late 80's and thru the 90's. Mike Williams tried more than once to push and/or intimidate (to the point of being dangerous) me and my brother off the prime spot at the end of the North when we got to it first.

I am sure he is a great fisherman and knows our waters well. That still does not get you a pass for rude behavior. And let's be honest there is too many reports and witnesses for the behavior for it to be just talk. It is his reputation he owns it.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

Has MW told any of you that he is the reincarnation of an Native American chief/warrior ?


MO


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

mozingo1952 said:


> Has MW told any of you that he is the reincarnation of an Native American chief/warrior ?
> 
> MO


Must have been a Karankawa. That would explain why he's a Galveston fishing prodigy. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Back when I used to listen to the show, it seemed like when Mike called in, Mickey was kinda like, here we go again...lol and the obligliatory sp? lol grunt from Capt. Benny in the background...lol


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

ReedA1691 said:


> I like Mike and fished with quite a bit back in the late 80s. Always at the jetties. We always did well. We always used live bait - shrimp or piggies. We always had a good time. Learned a ton about fishing the jetties. Yeah, I got a little tired of the rambling, but there was a lot learned from him. We did used to make fun of his fish cleaning skills (to his face)...called him "Fish Stick" because he always seemed to leave so much meat on the bones and the fillets were relatively thin


That's what happens when a butcher cleans fish. I have learned a lot from Mike by hiring him every month for a year just to see where and how he fishes. (thirty years ago) Most people at the top of their field just think differently than most people Mike is no exception.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Here's a little inside info. MW is a " character " , and a little kooky. He knew the jetties, always caught fish, and that was his thing. He could put families on fish, with kids, who were not gonna catch anything throwing plastic wading the Toons. To each his own. 
Mickey has a clientele that doesn't want to do that . 
I commend Mickey for his patience when MW calls in and rambles, Mickey is pure pro, and an extremely intelligent gentleman.


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

*Did Mike call in and apologize*

I slept in this morning till 6. I missed the first 2 hours.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

All I need to know about MW, I just learned listening to that episode while I was reading this thread...I wouldn't pay one red cent to fish with MW, listening to him pound his own chest while doing his best to get ME to argue with him was enough for me to last a lifetime. I have no time in life for ***holes


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

TOMBOB said:


> I slept in this morning till 6. I missed the first 2 hours.


Thursdays through Sundays are days when Captain Mickey calls out to the guides. Sunday is "Open Line Fun Sunday." Tomorrow would be the day if we hear from Mike.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Mike must be doing something right. 10 pages on here already. Lol. Sounds like heâ€™s the best thing thatâ€™s happened to Mickeys show in a long while.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

CAPSIZED said:


> Mike must be doing something right. 10 pages on here already. Lol. Sounds like heâ€™s the best thing thatâ€™s happened to Mickeys show in a long while.


LMAO


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I've been listening on and off this morning and haven't heard from Mike yet. Have I missed him?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

It was pretty quiet this morning on the show. Just for fun, I listened to the podcast of last week's show. I hope that one is archived forever...


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

We'll have to wait for some time to pass before MW calls in to the show to apologize.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I actually heard Mike Williams on the outdoor show this morning. Has he been back on for a while? This is the first time I've heard him in a long time.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

I listen to the pod cast during the week sometimes. Iâ€™ve heard him on there a hand full times since the 6/3 broadcast, and everyone has been playing nice.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

That's good to hear. I haven't listened to the show in a while and was surprised when I heard him this morning.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

That show has really gone down hill. I used to listen every morning. No more.


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

Have to agree, show has gone downhill fast since Capt. Wayne left. I don't listen anymore, lot better outdoor shows on the air.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I listen to the show every morning on the way to the boat. Capt. Mickey has great updates on the weather, tides etc...

I think the Capt. does a decent job. He does have a tendency to whine about how great the fishing used to be and how hard it is now. Right before a guide calls in says they "slaughtered" the trout or "had my best day ever" etc...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Since Capt Benny is gone, Iâ€™d like to see Plaag at the least, take over his spot....


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

BretE said:


> Since Capt Benny is gone, Iâ€™d like to see Plaag at the least, take over his spot....


That would make a great addition to the show.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

rancher said:


> Have to agree, show has gone downhill fast since Capt. Wayne left. I don't listen anymore, lot better outdoor shows on the air.


What and where might they be?


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

Two fishing shows off the top of my head are Big Billie Kinder Outdoors and Texas Fishing and Outdoors. I know the Texas Fishing and Outdoors airs sat 5-7 and Sun 5-6. Mainly carried on Texas State Network, you will have to find a station near you or listen via internet. Same with Big Billie Kinder you will have to find his show. Both have websites. One out of state that I like is call O'Neil outdoors he is starting to be on some Texas stations but a wealth of info. about various hunting and fishing subjects. Fox Southwest on TV has a good program.


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

Forgot to add Doug Pike on am 790 in Houston has a good show on Sat.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

When did captain benny leave? What happened ?


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

My understanding Mickey ran him off. A few months ago.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

rancher said:


> My understanding Mickey ran him off. A few months ago.


I was wondering about that. Was wondering if he was maybe just getting tired of dodging drunks on the freeways around 3:30 in the morning.


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

But, don't forget..."he's (MW) caught more fish of every species than all other Galveston guides combined". If he'd been sober, TP&W would have had to reduce the trout limit years ago lol.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

jjtroutkiller said:


> I don't know Mike personally but he is very annoying when he calls in and starts his rambling, he sure as hell is not a humble man. He will start off with *I know that you know that I know I am about to waste 20 minutes of your time.* This mornings show was entertaining for the drive home.


LMAO


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

MW: I was at the GYB years ago-he wasn't paying attention and almost rammed my boat, I had to honk and yell or he woulda broadsided my boat-no I wasn't underway, was against a piling across from ramp area, then he pulled up and unloaded about 5-7 fish and his clients. The next morning I heard him and he said he limited out with his clients yesterday morning. I don't care for him.


----------

